# Fully manual anyone?



## Tim Tucker (Aug 21, 2016)

Definitely an analogue product:


----------



## Ysarex (Aug 21, 2016)

It only works in England.

Joe


----------



## john.margetts (Aug 21, 2016)

Should work in Canada and Siberia quite well.


----------



## unpopular (Aug 21, 2016)

I don't get the point. Isn't England cloudy and dull all the time?


----------



## john.margetts (Aug 21, 2016)

This bit of England is nice and sunny at the moment.


----------



## Ysarex (Aug 21, 2016)

unpopular said:


> I don't get the point. Isn't England cloudy and dull all the time?



Yeah, where's the fog setting?

Joe


----------



## Ysarex (Aug 21, 2016)

Mine has pictures --  those are scene modes. And it's physically attached to the back of my camera -- does that make it semi-auto?

Joe


----------



## Tim Tucker (Aug 21, 2016)

Ysarex said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> > I don't get the point. Isn't England cloudy and dull all the time?
> ...




F is for fog.


----------



## Ysarex (Aug 21, 2016)

Tim Tucker said:


> Ysarex said:
> 
> 
> > unpopular said:
> ...



It's a cool calculator, but seems a bit anally overdone -- must be the British.

Joe


----------



## Gary A. (Aug 21, 2016)

What's ASA?


----------



## unpopular (Aug 21, 2016)

Gary A. said:


> What's ASA?



Not sure if you're being sarcastic, but it's the same as ISO. The American Standards Association, now American National Standards Institute standardized film speed and the ISO adopted the same standard (afaik)


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 21, 2016)

Gary A. said:


> What's ASA?



It's your grandfather's ISO.


----------



## EIngerson (Aug 21, 2016)

Doesn't the green box do all this for you anyway?


----------



## Tim Tucker (Aug 21, 2016)

Gary A. said:


> What's ASA?



Another silly abreviation.


----------



## Tim Tucker (Aug 21, 2016)

Ysarex said:


> It's a cool calculator, but seems a bit anally overdone -- must be the British.
> 
> Joe



English, remember it doesn't work in Scotland.


----------



## table1349 (Aug 22, 2016)

Yep, reminds me of my Kodak Master Photoguide.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Aug 22, 2016)

Gary's just showing us what seems to be a dry sense of humor. He's a photojournalist, he probably even knows what DIN is.


----------



## petrochemist (Aug 23, 2016)

vintagesnaps said:


> Gary's just showing us what seems to be a dry sense of humor. He's a photojournalist, he probably even knows what DIN is.


I was wondering when the other half of the ISO standard would make an appearance.


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 23, 2016)

silly photographers ...
ASAs are for Pros.
DIN for old folk,
and ISO for kids.


----------



## limr (Aug 23, 2016)

Ysarex said:


> It's a cool calculator, but seems a bit anally overdone -- must be the British.
> 
> Joe



With that criteria, I would have guessed German, actually.

All wry humor aside, however, I totally want it!!  I think in EV anyway, so this would work quite well for me.


----------



## Ysarex (Aug 23, 2016)

limr said:


> Ysarex said:
> 
> 
> > It's a cool calculator, but seems a bit anally overdone -- must be the British.
> ...



That would be uber anal:





Thinking in EV is a good thing. It provides appropriate clarity to the process of exposing film/sensors. I try and convince my students to change their thinking but unfortunately they are often too screwed up by triangles before I get to them.

Joe


----------



## limr (Aug 23, 2016)

Ysarex said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> > Ysarex said:
> ...



Sooooo many umlauts...

Bah, triangle shmiangle


----------



## Gary A. (Aug 23, 2016)

I count clicks ... I think counting clicks is EV for the ignorant.  Hell, I can't even spell EV.


----------



## Gary A. (Aug 23, 2016)

Recently I acquired a film camera without a light meter.  I've been having a good time walking about shooting in manual cuz that's all I have ... And shooting using Sunny 16 as my benchmark for metering. Only three adjustment on the camera, aperture, shutter speed and focus.

I pick up my digital cameras and see all this stuff going on inside the viewfinder and I think to myself ... "That's a lot of stuff going on in the viewfinder ...".


----------



## limr (Aug 23, 2016)

Gary A. said:


> Recently I acquired a film camera without a light meter.  I've been having a good time walking about shooting in manual cuz that's all I have ... And shooting using Sunny 16 as my benchmark for metering. Only three adjustment on the camera, aperture, shutter speed and focus.
> 
> I pick up my digital cameras and see all this stuff going on inside the viewfinder and I think to myself ... "That's a lot of stuff going on in the viewfinder ...".



I hear it's Sunny 11 in England


----------



## gsgary (Aug 27, 2016)

limr said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> > Recently I acquired a film camera without a light meter.  I've been having a good time walking about shooting in manual cuz that's all I have ... And shooting using Sunny 16 as my benchmark for metering. Only three adjustment on the camera, aperture, shutter speed and focus.
> ...


No sunny 16 with Ektar 6x9 negatives


----------

